# Each and Every Tractor Tested



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

At the upgraded AGCO MN facility....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/each_and_every_tractor_tested_NAA_Jim_Dickrell/


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder if a person bought a tractor if they could get the test results?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm only 40 miles from Jackson.I need to go take a tour of it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shouldn't all tractors always have been this way before leaving factory?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Very interesting. Detroit could certainly learn something from AGCO. In the rest of industry we call this a FAT (Factory Acceptance Test) and we do it for all critical equipment before we take delivery at the factory.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

These testing procedures could be useful on malfunctioning used tractors.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought most Agco tractors or at least MF were made in France? Our 6290 was and our new MF 1759 I think was made in Turkey or something like that.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I believe the biggest are made in Jackson. Anyone know how small they go there?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Not for sure but I think they build the 7xxx & 8xxx series.Also build the cat challenger FWA of similar HP.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Not for sure but I think they build the 7xxx & 8xxx series.Also build the cat challenger FWA of similar HP.


That would be 110 hp min.
http://www.masseyferguson.us/products/tractors/


----------

